# Hairgrass going brown on tips after planting



## Paul195 (5 Feb 2013)

Hi

All the hairgrass that I planted in my soil based low tech tank (DSM) started to melt and go brown and there are a few bits which have 'fur' growing on it - mould I guess. Does anybody know why this has happened and if it is expected? 


I have read that many people mow it right back straight away after planting, I decided I was going to let it take hold first - its been planted for 1 week now. Should I trim it right back?

Many thanks

Paul


----------



## Paul195 (10 Feb 2013)

*bump*


----------



## Aron_Dip (10 Feb 2013)

I'm no expert but looks too me like its dried out and started to die off. You might need to Keep it more moist than you are. 

Cheers


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Chop those ends off and keep it moist! Never seen the point of dry starts but each to their own!


----------



## Paul195 (10 Feb 2013)

Thats interesting, because I was spraying the grass to start with, 2 or 3 times a day, but then stopped when I saw the grass going brown and mouldy because I thought it was because of too much moisture. 

Rather disheartening to say the least.


----------



## LondonDragon (10 Feb 2013)

Have you sealed the tank off completely?


----------



## Paul195 (10 Feb 2013)

No, there are two vent holes at each end, and the lid is not totally airtight. I have a hygrometer in the tank which is typically around 40-50% humidity when the lights are on and up to 80% in the mornings after a spell of darkness. I am running the lights for 16hrs (7am - 11pm).


----------



## clonitza (11 Feb 2013)

Use a plastic wrap to cover the tank.


----------

